

Harvard's toxic swaps - daviday
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601109&sid=aHQ2Xh55jI.Q&pos=10

======
Virax
Reminded me of this: <http://www.manishchawley.com/calvin-hobbes/ch890804.gif>

